# Name eines (Computer)spiels



## Err0r (7. Oktober 2014)

Moin moin,

vor einigen Monaten habe ich einen Trailer zu einem Game gesehen, an  dessen Titel ich mich leider nicht erinnern kann. Habe bereits eine  aufwändige Suche betrieben, leider ohne Erfolg.
An welche Sequenzen erinnere ich mich?
- sehr emotionale Hintergrundmusik
- eine Frau (an einem Stuhl?) gefesselt, geschlagen (und gefoltert?)
- gegenüber der Frau, ein Mann (kniend) einen Sack über den Kopf gestülpt und mit Strom oder einem Eimer Wasser gefoltert
- das ganze findet in einem dunklen Raum statt

Meine Tendenz war erst "The Evil Within", jedoch kann ich mich an keine  "Monster" erinnern und die Grafik war wesentlich besser (ähnlich Metal Gear  Solid 5)

Hoffentlich weiß jemand, um welches Spiel es sich handelt!

MFG


----------



## Shona (7. Oktober 2014)

Err0r schrieb:


> ähnlich Metal Gear  Solid 5


Das war aus dem erweiterten Trailer von MG5 laut diesem Artikel -> Extended Metal Gear Solid 5 trailer adds scenes of brutal torture | Polygon

Zitat:  A prisoner is beaten and drowned by pouring water over the bag on his  head before being executed, and a young boy is held down as a package is  cut out of his stomach and handed to protagonist Punished Snake.  Another prisoner with a similar black bag over his head is awoken via a  bucket of water thrown by longtime series nemesis Revolver Ocelot.

Die Musik im Hintergrund passt auch zu dem was du geschrieben hast


----------



## Err0r (7. Oktober 2014)

DANKE!

das ist er!


----------

